# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  ΣΥΝΔΕΣΗ ΜΟΤΕΡ

## rgv

Καλημερα στην παρεα μηπως καποιος φιλος γνωριζει πως μπορω να συνδεσω το μοτερ ? καθε βιηθεια δεκτη2017-03-12 13.25.51.jpg2017-03-12 13.24.45.jpg2017-03-12 13.25.26.jpg2017-03-12 13.25.37.jpg

----------


## vasilimertzani

Ειναι τριφασικο συνδεσης τριγωνο.Το ταμπελακι δεν φαινεται τι γραφει.Εκει που ειναι τα μπλε κως συνδεεις τις τρεις φασεις.Γειωση στο σασι.Το καφε δεν το βλεπω που παει ,πιθανων θερμικο τυλιγματων ειναι.

----------


## rgv

Μπορει να συνδεθει μονοφασικα και αν ναι πως θα το κανω δεν εχω τριφασικο δικτυο. Ευχαριστω

----------


## FILMAN

Κανονικά θέλει τριφασικό βέβαια, για να το δουλέψεις με μονοφασικό 230V θα το γυρίσεις σε Δ από Υ που είναι τώρα, και στα 2 από τα 3 άκρα που θα σχηματιστούν θα συνδέσεις ένα πυκνωτή λειτουργίας κινητήρος 8μF 450V. Θα δώσεις τροφοδοσία 230V στο τρίτο άκρο του μοτέρ (που δεν πάει στον πυκνωτή) και σε ένα από τα δυο άκρα του που πάνε στον πυκνωτή (αν συνδέσεις το ένα το μοτέρ θα γυρνάει προς μια κατεύθυνση ενώ αν συνδέσεις το άλλο θα γυρνάει αντίθετα)

Τα άλλα δυο καλώδια που βγαίνουν μέσα από το σώμα του μοτέρ μάλλον είναι θερμικό (όπως είπε και ο Βασίλης) οπότε αυτό θα το παρεμβάλλεις σε σειρά με τη φάση.

----------


## FILMAN

> Ειναι τριφασικο συνδεσης *τριγωνο*.Το ταμπελακι δεν φαινεται τι γραφει.Εκει που ειναι τα μπλε κως συνδεεις τις τρεις φασεις.Γειωση στο σασι.Το καφε δεν το βλεπω που παει ,πιθανων θερμικο τυλιγματων ειναι.


Μια μικρή διόρθωση, είναι σε Υ.

----------

vasilimertzani (16-03-17)

----------


## rgv

αν μπορεις να γινεις λιγο πιο σαφης   δεν ειμαι ηλεκτρολογος    γιαυτο αν μπορεςιτε να μου πειτε πως να το κανω ?

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Μια μικρή διόρθωση, είναι σε Υ.


ΑΠΟΛΥΤΟ ΔΙΚΙΟ ΕΧΕΙΣ.

----------


## FILMAN

Θα λύσεις και τα 6 παξιμάδια που έχει στο κιβώτιο των συνδέσεων και θα βγάλεις όλα τα καλώδια καθώς και τα λαμάκια που γεφυρώνουν κατακόρυφα τις 3 αριστερότερες βίδες (έτσι όπως φαίνονται στη φωτο). Τα λαμάκια λογικά πρέπει να είναι 3 και όχι 2 (στη μια θέση πιθανότατα θα έχει 2 λαμάκια το ένα πάνω στο άλλο) - με αυτά τα 3 λαμάκια λοιπόν θα γεφυρώσεις τις βίδες κατά την οριζόντια έννοια, ήτοι τις 2 επάνω βίδες μεταξύ τους, τις 2 μεσαίες πάλι μεταξύ τους και τις 2 κάτω πάλι μεταξύ τους. Έτσι τώρα έχουν σχηματιστεί 3 άκρα. Θα πάρεις λοιπόν ένα πυκνωτή λειτουργίας κινητήρος 8μF 450V~ και θα τον συνδέσεις σε 2 από τα 3 αυτά άκρα (όποια θέλεις). Θα περάσεις από τον στυπιοθλίπτη ένα καινούριο καλώδιο 3 αγωγών (οι οποίοι πιθανότατα θα έχουν χρώματα καφέ, μπλε και κιτρινοπράσινο) και θα συνδέσεις το κιτρινοπράσινο στο σώμα του μοτέρ στην αντίστοιχη βίδα, το μπλε στο τρίτο άκρο του μοτέρ στο οποίο ΔΕΝ είναι συνδεδεμένος ο πυκνωτής, και το καφέ με το ένα από τα δύο καλώδια που βγαίνουν από το μοτέρ και καταλήγουν στους κόκκινους ακροδέκτες. Το δεύτερο από αυτά τα καλώδια θα το συνδέσεις σε ένα από τα δύο άκρα του μοτέρ στα οποία έχεις συνδέσει και τον πυκνωτή, ανάλογα σε ποιο από τα δύο θα το βάλεις, το μοτέρ θα γυρνάει ή έτσι ή αλλιώς.

----------


## rgv

νομιζω οτι ενα ευχαριστω μονο δεν φτανει 
σας ειναι υποχτεος για ολες τος απαντησεις σας.
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩΩΩΩ

----------


## rgv

Καλημερα σε ολη την παρεα  παρακαλω την βοηθεια σας   
συνδεσα το μοτερ οπως μου ειλατε αλλα γυρναει πολυ αργα
υπαρχει καποιος τροπος να το διορθωσω?
στη φωτο το ταμπελακι του μοτερ PICT5843.jpg

----------


## FILMAN

Τί εννοείς γυρνάει πού αργά, πάνω του γράφει 1350 στροφές / λεπτό (προφανώς χωρίς τον μειωτήρα) και 45 (προφανώς με τον μειωτήρα)

Με το χέρι ο άξονας γυρίζει ελεύθερα;

Βάλε μια φωτο να δούμε τη σύνδεση που έκανες.

----------


## rgv

με το χερι γυρναει ελευθεραPICT5844.jpgPICT5845.jpgPICT5846.jpg

----------


## FILMAN

Έτσι όπως τά 'χεις κάνει δεν μπορεί κανείς να καταλάβει πού πάει το κάθε καλώδιο! Τί είναι τα δυο λεπτά πράσινα καλώδια που φαίνονται στη φωτο;

----------


## rgv

ειναι συνδεμενα τα καλωδια απο το θερμικο που ερχονταν μεσα απο το μοτερ

----------


## rgv

η συνδεση ειναι    το μπλε απο το ρευμα στο πρωτο του μοτερ
στο δευτερο του μοτερ το ενα ακρο του πυκνωτη
και στο τριτο ακρο του μοτερ το καφε απο το δικτυο και το αλο ακρο του πυκνωτη
το κιτρινοπρασινο στο σασι του μοτερ

----------


## rgv

.........

----------


## FILMAN

Και το θερμικό πού είναι ενωμένο;

----------


## rgv

επανω στη φαση και τα δυο ακρα

----------


## FILMAN

Και τα δύο μαζί;

----------


## rgv

ναι  πως να τα συνδεσω ?  δεν ξερω

----------


## FILMAN

Σε σειρά με τη φάση σου είπα (ώστε αν υπερθερμανθεί να σβήσει), έτσι που τα έβαλες εσύ είτε υπάρχουν είτε όχι, είναι ένα και το αυτό. Αλλά δεν φταίει αυτό που γυρνάει αργά το μοτέρ όπως λες.

----------


## Papas00zas

Αν δεν με γελούν τα μάτια μου γράφει πανω 220/380 Δ/Υ οπότε γι αυτό πάει αργά εκτός αν εγώ δεν κατάλαβα κάτι.

----------


## FILMAN

Για ποιο;

----------


## Papas00zas

Δες λίγο τη φωτο στην πρώτη σελίδα να το σιγουρέψουμε γι'αυτό που είπα παραπάνω.

----------


## FILMAN

Ναι, αυτά γράφει το ταμπελάκι, το γιατί πάει αργά δεν κατάλαβα!

----------


## Papas00zas

ΑΝ κατάλαβα καλα θέλει τα 380 σε αστέρα,αλλιώς θα έγραφε 220/380 Υ/Δ. Μπορεί αυτό να είναι το πρόβλημα.Δεν ξέρω όμως από μοτέρ και δεν έχω κάνει ποτέ τέτοια συνδεσμολογία

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν υπάρχει μοτέρ που να γράφει 220Υ / 380Δ ούτε και είναι δυνατόν να υπάρξει, διότι αν τα πηνία του κινητήρα είναι κατασκευασμένα για x κανονική τάση λειτουργίας, η ονομαστική τάση λειτουργίας του κινητήρα σε Δ θα είναι x, και ταυτόχρονα, αυτόματα, η ονομαστική τάση λειτουργίας του κινητήρα σε Υ θα είναι ρίζα 3 επί x, δηλαδή *μεγαλύτερη* από ότι αυτή σε Δ.

----------

